# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Нужна помощь в идентификации знака

## FARAO

Прошу помощи в идентификации знака RAF: нагрудный или еще какой, возможный период. Если возможно, примерная стоимость.

----------


## infekt

я думаю Вам помогут на форумах www.sammler.ru
Там есть специалисты по Великобритании

----------

